# Neues Netzteil muss her!



## sbj (2. Januar 2015)

Hallo Community,
Nachdem ich zu Weihnachten meinen PC schon kräftig aufgerüstet hab soll jetzt auch eine neue Grafikkarte und ein damit auch ein neues Netzteil ran. 
Bei der Grafikkarte hatte ich an EVGA GeForce GTX 970 FTW ACX 2.0 gedacht. Als Prozessor habe ich einen i5 4690k. Nun ist die Frage was für ein Netzteil ich am besten nehme. Es sollte so in der Preisklasse von 60-80€ spielen. Abnehmbare Kabel und wenn möglich auch noch einen blauen Lüfter. Hatte schonmal zwei rausgesucht die mir ganz gut gefielen:
Corsair CS550M
LC8650II V2.3 Prophecy 2

Was haltet ihr von den beiden Netzteilen und habt ihr vielleicht noch andere Vorschläge? Bin für alles offen!

Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2015)

Das Corsair ist gut, das kannst Du nehmen.


----------



## sbj (2. Januar 2015)

Würde sich für meine Zusammensetzung die 650W Variante lohnen oder reichen da 550W?


----------



## Typhalt (2. Januar 2015)

Es reichen auch 500Watt, wenn es effizient genug ist, wenn es um das oben genannte geht, da reichen normalerweise auch 550Watt. Also ist das augeählte von Corsair bestens


----------



## sbj (2. Januar 2015)

Ok dann habe ich mein neues Netzteil gefunden 
Nochmal zur Grafikkarte: Welche Gtx 970 würdet ihr empfehlen /bevorzugen?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2015)

Das hängt vom Preis ab. So 310-340€ für eine mit "Custom"-Kühler, also 2-3 Lüftern. Mehr wäre nicht mehr so dolle, denn eine AMD R9 290 bekommst Du auch schon ab 260€ mit guten Kühlern, und die GTX 970 ist keine 10% schneller


----------



## sbj (2. Januar 2015)

Bei der Grafikkarte liegt meine Wahl auf der Gtx 970 schon fest ^^ 
Die frage ist jetzt bloß ob es wirklich die evga wird oder eine von zotac usw..


----------



## Typhalt (2. Januar 2015)

Also wenn es eine GTX 970 sein soll, dann würde ich zu einer recht günstigen greifen. Da ist einmal die zotac für bisschen über 300€ 
Aber die Palit ist auch SHER gut kostet aber um die 320€ 
Wenn du ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis willst, nem ne R9 290. Kostet nur um die 270€ bei Asus gibt es sogar noch 30€ VCashback und die r9 290 ist nur maximal 10% langsamer.


----------



## sbj (2. Januar 2015)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Aber die Palit ist auch SHER gut kostet aber um die 320€


Das wäre dann die Gtx 970 Jetstream von Palit? 

Ansonsten wäre ich auch bereit bis zu 350 zu bezahlen


----------



## Typhalt (2. Januar 2015)

sbj schrieb:


> Das wäre dann die Gtx 970 Jetstream von Palit?
> 
> Ansonsten wäre ich auch bereit bis zu 350 zu bezahlen




Richtig, die ist neben der von MSI definitiv die beste. Besonders in dieser Preisklasse. Mehr würde ich dir da wirklich nicht raten. da kannst auch eine für 400€ nehmen, die aber kein bisschen schneller oder leiser ist, was ja total schwachsinnig wäre. Deswegen halte dich ein bisschen an die Palit.


----------



## sbj (2. Januar 2015)

Naja die EVGA läuft mit rund 60 MHz mehr. Ist die Frage ob sich da der Aufpreis lohnt? Kenn mich was die Herzzahlen anbelangt nicht so aus ^^


Also sieht meine Einkaufsliste jetzt so aus
Corsair CS550M 
Palit GeForce GTX 970 Jetstream


----------



## Typhalt (2. Januar 2015)

Das macht sich fast nicht bemerkbar, vielleicht mit 1 oder 2 FPS. Also sollte deine frage beantwortet sein. Welche sich eventuell auch noch lohnen könnte, jenachdem wie teuer die gerade ist, ist die Gigabyte G1 Gaming, da die später zum übertakten sehr gut geeignet ist, weil da Handverlesene Chips verfendet werden. Lohnt wohl aber auch nur, wenn der Preis bei ca 330 liegt. Aber am besten fährst du da wie schon erwähnt mit der Palit.


----------



## sbj (2. Januar 2015)

Übertakten hab ich eh nicht vor. Ist irgendwie nicht mein Fall 

Dann danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Typhalt (2. Januar 2015)

Des ist auch so eine sache mit dem übertakten, wollte es halt erwähnt haben


----------



## sbj (2. Januar 2015)

Jop
Aber hab mich vor ein paar Monaten dagegen entschieden und so bleibt das auch erstmal ^^


----------



## Enisra (3. Januar 2015)

wobei, ich muss dann doch noch die Frage stellen:
Weißt du das du ein neues NT brauchst oder denkst du nur das du eines brauchst?

Es ist nunmal nicht sonderlich ungewöhnlich das viele den Stromverbrauch einfach Massiv überschätzen


----------



## sbj (3. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß das ich ein neues brauch ^^
Meins hat zurzeit nur 350W ist zwar von BeQuiet aber wird definitiv nicht reichen ^^
Zumal es auch schon vier Jahre aufem Buckel hat und es langsam Zeit für ein neues ist ^^


----------



## Enisra (3. Januar 2015)

hm nja, ich glaube da ist ein neues nicht verkehrt
wie gesagt, viele neigen da zur Überschätzung und wollen so 1000Watt Monster einbauen wo 430 reichen


----------



## sbj (3. Januar 2015)

Ja 1000 Watt würde auch niemals einbauen ^^
Wie siehts eigtl aus mit dem spulenfieben? Ist das immernoch so weit verbreitet und extrem wie zu  Anfang?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2015)

Das kann man sehr schwer sagen, weil sicher etliche Kunde, die KEIN Spulenfiepen haben oder vlt nicht mal was von dem "Problem" wissen und es nicht bemerken, sich nicht melden "hey Leute - kein Spuelenfiepen! Schönen Tag noch!!!", sondern es werden sich fast nur die melden, die eines bemerken... 

und bei Zeitschriften/Onlinemagazinen wiederum: die kaufen ja nicht 100 Karten ein und machen da ne große Stichprobe, sondern holen nur eine Karte pro Modellreihe. Wenn dann DEREN zB Palit GTX 970 Spulenfiepen hat, dann kann das nur Pech sein, oder wenn sie KEIN Fiepen hat isses vlt nur pures Glück...  

Generell SOLLEN die neueren Nvidias eher Probleme haben - aber ich sag mal so: wenn sie wirklich fieses Fiepen hat, kannst du sie ja zurücksenden. Ich würde mich aber nicht verrückt machen und Flöhe husten hören wollen, also geht bloß nicht extra nah ran, nur um dir selber zu bestätigen, dass man "was hört"


----------



## sbj (3. Januar 2015)

Gut danke für die ausführliche Antwort


----------

